# property in italy



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

i am looking for a good real estate link in italy.......
how much i have to pay on taxes in italy if i buy a property?

any advice?


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

enjoylife said:


> i am looking for a good real estate link in italy.......
> how much i have to pay on taxes in italy if i buy a property?
> 
> any advice?


the tax depends on how you buy the property and ranges from 3 - 11 % however if you buy land this incurs 20 per cent vat or value added tax.. also if you are buying new you pay different tax if its from a developer.. its very complicated and i cannot suggest an estate agent her because of rules however the biggest national agenncy is most probably tecnocasa and i see no reason why they should not be used.. they are much more likely to help with a house than many other smaller often illegal agencies that i see suggested so many times here


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks for your reply and the good infos.....

.i find it very difficult the property search through the websites
since the never give more details or fotos from the buildings...if inside it looks good outside
many times it s just awful......i love italy i have been living there many years ago and i am 
dreaming to return .........


----------



## salento1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi there

Have a look at Primelocation website as they have lots of different agencies advertising properties for sale and they have to be properly registered in Italy to even be able to advertise on this site! Hope this is of help.....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks a lot for this link.....very much appreciated

ciao..........


----------

